
Scientific Background on Nobel Memorial Prize in Economic Sciences [pdf] - maus42
http://www.nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/economic-sciences/laureates/2016/advanced-economicsciences2016.pdf
======
maus42
Tyler Cowen blogs on Marginal Revolution about winners and their work:

Hart:
[http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2016/10/oli...](http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2016/10/oliver-
hart-nobel-laureate.html),

Holmström:
[http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2016/10/ben...](http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2016/10/bengt-
holmstrom-nobel-laureate.html)

